# breathing



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Lately I've been noticing a particular symptom more--trouble breathing. My lower abdomen is somewhat bloated and it almost feels like there's something holding down my lungs and preventing me from getting a full breath. I know I'm not alone in this complaint. I also know that I suffered from this more when I used to consume fructose. What I don't know is what more I should consider doing about it.I posted to the cognitive group because I'm wondering if any of you have used and videos or something specifically focused on solving breathing problems of this type. But I'm certainly open to other suggestions.Thanks again,Steve


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Steve, if this is something new, you might want to be checked out again.However, the bloating or gut sapsms can put pressure on the diaphram and cause some issues.There are all kinds of things on this forum for this. One thing not mentioned a lot is massages, which relieve excess mucle tensions and this actually helps.But here are some excellent methods to try. http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSIHW...ml?d=dmtContent Also have you ever thought about Mike's tapes? Just curious?The progressive muscle relaxation and ther breathing twechniqus on that page can really help.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Steve, the other thing you could try is a book on Yoga or ask Heather Van Vorus as she is doing a video on yoga.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

I've experienced the same sensations, Steve, and have attributed them to 2 things:1) Gas2) AnxietyThe hypno helped with the anxiety.


----------

